

Donate to HN: XKCD meeting personal experience giving birth to an idea ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://xkcd.com/642/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is in the UK - social circumstances and conventions regarding walking vs
driving are different from those in the USA (and others) so please bear that
in mind as you read ...

========

I was driving to work this morning, and noticed a young lady walking along,
obviously going somewhere. There didn't seem anywhere obvious to be going that
was really close - I figured she had about a five minute walk ahead of her, at
least.

And it was blatting down.

She was getting quite wet, and I thought - if that were me, I'd like to be
offered a ride.

But I couldn't stop and offer one, because no doubt I'd get a look that asked
what rock I'd crawled out from under, and what kind of a pervert I really was,
and did I really think she was stupid enough to get into a car with someone
she didn't know, even if she was getting half-drowned and would prefer to
ride.

But I figured she didn't know me, so even if she thought I was demented, and
even if she refused point blank, nothing would be lost. So I stopped and
offered a ride to a perfect stranger who was getting very wet. Those who know
me will know that it's the sort of thing I would do.

What I didn't realise was quite how much vitriol could be inserted into what
might otherwise be a polite declining of a simple offer to help.

I won't do that again.

Shame, really.

========

So here's the idea. A web site where people can register, then if they accept
or offer a ride they can send a photo of the other person. Then when the ride
is complete, send a "transaction closed" message.

Then both parties have a stake in making sure the ride ends safely and
happily. If someone were registered with the site I'd offer them a ride. I can
think of ways to make the security issues work, and suddenly hitch-hiking
might come back into vogue, even if only among geeks.

Hmm. Business opportunity?

~~~
Jem
I would have also turned you down (pregnant woman, suddenly paranoid for the
safety of my pending sproglet).

However, I would have done so with kind words and a smile - and I would have
spent the rest of the day thinking what a nice chap you are. :)

Not that it helps you at all, I guess.

------
biohacker42
Jeez people, if your thoughts are as bad as depicted here, see doctor and get
some paxil, seriously. Otherwise just open your mouth and say anything,
nothing bad will happen if a stranger isn't a chatty mood.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
My personal experience suggests otherwise. I've been harrassed in real-life by
someone to whom I made an inoffensive and passing remark. For some reason they
then followed me spouting obscenities.

I suggest you simply haven't (yet!) had a bad experience, and I think you're
possibly unqualified to suggest they never happen.

~~~
biohacker42
You're right, I've never had anything like that happen to me. But am also
quite sure, what you describe is extremely rare, no? Sort of like getting hit
by lightning?

